# Roter 10 string ERG - update - 56k no way!!!



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2007)

Hallo.
There are few detailed pictures of my new 10 string ERG. Almost ready  
Enjoy


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## msherman (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice, Sebastian 

How much does that beast weigh? 
What kind of tuners are you using that require step-drilling from the rear of the headstock?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks 

And I have to thank you once again Mike for all your help.

I don't know yet the weight, I have to check 

I use standard Schaller tuners and I wanted the headstock to be little thicker and tuners little melted into the headstock


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 23, 2007)

is this the all wenge guitar you were working on? looks really good . what does the upper part of the body provide the guitar or player. it looks kinda odd but ive seen it on some basses and on that one 8 string build by another luthier a while back. is there a purpose beyond esthetics?

also...it doesnt look like there is much room for a bridge there. what are you planning on using?


----------



## plyta (Nov 23, 2007)

Now that laminate looks tasty


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 23, 2007)

The neck does look nice.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2007)

il_echthros_777 said:


> is this the all wenge guitar you were working on? looks really good . what does the upper part of the body provide the guitar or player. it looks kinda odd but ive seen it on some basses and on that one 8 string build by another luthier a while back. is there a purpose beyond esthetics?
> 
> also...it doesnt look like there is much room for a bridge there. what are you planning on using?


 
Yes this is all wenge guitar we're working on 
The shape is based on single cutaway basses and guitars and we did this to add body weight to prevent neck diving.

The bridge will be made of wood and will look the same as the guitar core plus chrome saddles. It'll fit we did lot's of countings. 

The guitar won't be much longer than standart 25,5" guitar as we want it to be, that's why the bridge will be near the edge.


----------



## Durero (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks sweet Sebastian!


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 23, 2007)

sounds good to me. cant wait to see the finished product for oh so many reasons...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there any oil on this guitar or is it completely unfinished ?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2007)

It's not rady yet, there's no finish at all now. But I think there will be oil finish for sure


----------



## lowlowlow (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW

What scale length?


----------



## skinhead (Nov 23, 2007)

Fucking amazing, seb!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 23, 2007)

Purdy!!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 23, 2007)

Apophis said:


> It's not rady yet, there's no finish at all now. But I think there will be oil finish for sure



Will it brighten up or go even darker, what about the grains will they pop up more or go back a little.


----------



## wintersun (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy **** man! Looks awesome ahahaahaha  Gotta get me one of these one day! 

Btw this wenge looks great!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 24, 2007)

Sebastian you rule! That wenge is a bit too light colored for me but it's certainly cause there's no finish, with a darker color it'll sure looks even better


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 24, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Sebastian you rule! That wenge is a bit too light colored for me but it certainly cause there's no finish, with a darker color it'll sure looks even better



+1
Stain the fucker dark as hell.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 24, 2007)

lowlowlow said:


> WOW
> 
> What scale length?


 
It's 30". I'm planning tuning from highA to lowC, but Im'm courious about sub-bass range, so maybe I'll try tuning from E to lowG 



Ishan said:


> Sebastian you rule! That wenge is a bit too light colored for me but it's certainly cause there's no finish, with a darker color it'll sure looks even better


 
It will be darker as soon we add some finish


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2007)

Little update - the bridge 



















Bridge looks nice I hope  but we have to do other one. This is only to show you  This one is little to short and too low


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 25, 2007)

Did you actually glue together 11 different pieces of wood for the bridge ?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2007)

No, we have left some from that guitar core we made for this guitar


----------



## Ishan (Nov 25, 2007)

Clever use of otherwise useless left overs hehe


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Nov 25, 2007)

No neck pickup ?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2007)

No, only bridge. I was thinking about 10 string single coil in wenge cover, but I left this for next ERG


----------



## yevetz (Nov 25, 2007)

you have piezo there?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 26, 2007)

Truth be told; Your going to need a neck pickup for the high a string, It sounds a bit to weak with just a bridge pickup. IMO


----------



## Apophis (Nov 26, 2007)

yevetz said:


> you have piezo there?


 
No, but maybe in the future 


No problem with highA  Maybe I will go lower than higher


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 26, 2007)

What kind of music are you planning to play on this, Have you posted anything of the 9-string in action ?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 26, 2007)

I will play the same as before. I'm making this guitar, because I want long scale guitar also. I have short scale, then long scale, maybe fanned frets will be next 

As this guitar will be ready I'll post some vids as I said before 

Now we're bussy with this 10 string and other little projects, I'm rebuilding whole web page, we also have great exotic woods - check the web  About that neck you were asking - maybe you can choose something better now


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 26, 2007)

Link to the web ??? 

I'm trying to save up for the neck right now, I'm 200 dollars to low, but I might sell my other schecter.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 26, 2007)

Roter Custom Guitars

Still under construction


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 2, 2007)

Any progress on the guitar ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, it's almost done. Only some last work to do like wax finish and mounting pickup, bridge and tuners.

I think I post another pics today


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 3, 2007)

cool !!!!


----------



## halsinden (Dec 3, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Yes, it's almost done. Only some last work to do like wax finish and mounting pickup, bridge and tuners.
> 
> I think I post another pics today




looking forward to these.

H


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2007)

So....
I post today only few pics of the new bridge, tomorrow we're doing final sanding etc, truss rod cover (matching the core also ) so I'll post much more... We also did today better lower cutaway to access 27 fret easier (not visible on photos, made after)
Till now we did almost everything - not so much time to work with that guitar, we had a lot of work with new orders - nothing special - strats and jazz basses  
After that only wax finish plus mounting parts and done   And of course custom made string we're waiting for to long


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 3, 2007)

You tease!!!
Show us the backside.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

And picture from tomorrow before work I mentioned






New updated pics later as I told yestarday


----------



## halsinden (Dec 4, 2007)

that just looks fantastic. for some reason, the massivitude (?) of the board really makes me want to play it.

H


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks 
The board is much wider than I posted at first. It's 85mm at the nut (I told it will be 75mm at the beegining) I wanted it to be wider, 'cause I want classical guitar spacing and feel.
I was classical player and I always liked those wider boards


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 4, 2007)

Doesn't your thumb get stuck at the upper horn ? 
Or is the neck so wide that your thumb never reaches that side of the neck ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

It's comfortable, don't worry  I play using "classical" way, so my thumb only touches the neck in the "fingertip" area, so I don't ever touch the upper horn


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 4, 2007)

Are you planning to play sitting down or standing up ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

Both  
Designing a ending construction I was thinking about playing in both position. Whole guitar isn't much longer than standart strat, so there's no neck diving etc. Also the lower horn is big enough to allow me to play comfortably when sitting, even placing guitar on the left knee (classical player position again ). Playing standing is even better and more confortable  

You know.. I'm always seeking player, never completly happy with any guitar  no matter, short scale, long scale, less or more strings. All have their advantages and disadvantages. I love ERG and I definately stay with guitar with more than 7 string (I simply need those)
This guitar is an experiment also. I hope I will be sure what kind of guitar I need for my needs - short scale 9 string or this 30" 10 string baritone  or something in-bertween.
I the end I would like to design a guitar PERFECT for me and I HOPE for my customers.
Maybe this 10 string will be PERFECT for me, but as I know myself it won't be  and after ending this one I start designing another, maybe 8 string with fanned frets, maybe with straight plus Kahler trem, maybe 11 string, who knows  I love ERG and I love them, because there is so much space for experimentations, so many needs of different people, so many opinions, woods I can use and combine, it's like searching and exploring other world. I know it's sounds pathetic, but designing and playing those designs are so much interesting work to do.
And this 10 string design isn't the last one for sure


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 4, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Both
> Designing a ending construction I was thinking about playing in both position. Whole guitar isn't much longer than standart strat, so there's no neck diving etc. Also the lower horn is big enough to allow me to play comfortably when sitting, even placing guitar on the left knee (classical player position again ). Playing standing is even better and more confortable



That sounds good. 



> You know.. I'm always seeking player, never completly happy with any guitar  no matter, short scale, long scale, less or more strings. All have their advantages and disadvantages. I love ERG and I definately stay with guitar with more than 7 string (I simply need those)



I know exactly how you feel, I too can never find anything that I am completely happy with. 



> This guitar is an experiment also. I hope I will be sure what kind of guitar I need for my needs - short scale 9 string or this 30" 10 string baritone  or something in-bertween.
> I the end I would like to design a guitar PERFECT for me and I HOPE for my customers.
> Maybe this 10 string will be PERFECT for me, but as I know myself it won't be  and after ending this one I start designing another, maybe 8 string with fanned frets, maybe with straight plus Kahler trem, maybe 11 string, who knows  I love ERG and I love them, because there is so much space for experimentations, so many needs of different people, so many opinions, woods I can use and combine, it's like searching and exploring other world. I know it's sounds pathetic, but designing and playing those designs are so much interesting work to do.
> And this 10 string design isn't the last one for sure



Nothing pathetic about it all. Just like all the other serious players you have a tiny of nerd in you, But thats only good


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for understanding


----------



## ElRay (Dec 4, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Little update - the bridge


Whoa! The wood bridge looks cool.  

Please let us know how that works-out. I've been toying with the idea myself, but I'm not sure just how well it would work. There's not a lot of stress on the adjustment screws anyway, but you only see metal bridges.

Ray


----------



## yevetz (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey when we will see video of you playing your ERG's or just sound clip?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Hey when we will see video of you playing your ERG's or just sound clip?


 
 soon my friend 



ElRay said:


> Whoa! The wood bridge looks cool.
> 
> Please let us know how that works-out. I've been toying with the idea myself, but I'm not sure just how well it would work. There's not a lot of stress on the adjustment screws anyway, but you only see metal bridges.
> 
> Ray


 
This bridge has matal plate beneath the screws, so no worries about too much stress from screws, plus there're strings thru body. Bridge will be also glued and screwed to the body


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 4, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Hey when we will see video of you playing your ERG's or just sound clip?



+1

If no video. cat with laser will kick your face.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

I know that Vova "The Laser Master" will be angry if I won't post any vid


----------



## yevetz (Dec 4, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I know that Vova "The Laser Master" will be angry if I won't post any vid



AGRHHHH   



Desecrated said:


> +1
> 
> If no video. cat with laser will kick your face.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2007)

Few more pics, little later than I told, but finally


----------



## nikt (Dec 6, 2007)

that pickup don't match now with all those details with rod cover and bridge

but it looks awsome, great job!!!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks  Yes 
I wanted it to be without those stripes  btw when Merlin was making this pickup for us we even didn't think about that matching bridge, we wanted to make it all wenge, no stripes, so we've made such cover but after we've changed our mind about that bridge 

In first project we wanted to make matching fingerboard, but too many stripes to do that correct  mybe someday.


----------



## Durero (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking Good!


----------



## yevetz (Dec 6, 2007)

VIDEO!!!!!!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2007)

You have no patience at all Vova


----------



## yevetz (Dec 6, 2007)

Apophis said:


> You have no patience at all Vova


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks really good. I kinda like that the pickup brakes the lines. But I cat say that I like the trussrod cover. It looks a little fat. 

Since the guitar is so dark in color I think that a light colored melted fretboard would be killer. 






Add it like a really big inlay or something  

But it is good to see it almost done, it didn't take to long to build this. and I to want to see videos.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with Desecrated. A bright fretboard would make a stunning contrast.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

I like it to be so dark  The cover is fat, but I wanted to be even fatter, but we stayed with that look 
Yes we've made it quite quick, but it's almost 2 months till we started 

Few more pics


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait a minute. you have an orange chair in a room with a green carpet ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

no it's Adam's place, not mine  He like's that  but the the chait insn't standing on that carpet  those are two different rooms.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

*puuh* I was 2 seconds away from calling fab 5 on your as. 

How long until the guitar is completed ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

I think next week will be ready. 
Only some sanding left to us and wax/oil finish, shielding electronics, connecting everything, installing parts and strings.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

good luck. 
Record some video of that 9-string of yours till later


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 7, 2007)

That is some amazing woodworking.
and it looks amazing!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn Sebastian that grain turned out amazing looking!

And I rather like the drab orange on green


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> And I rather like the drab orange on green


 
 Maybe someday I will make such guitar finish combo


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Maybe someday I will make such guitar finish combo



Orange body with gold hardware, green fretboard with white tuners. Pink binding on both body and neck. 1 single coil in the neck.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

But the single coil have to be in the color of the morning sky


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

Apophis said:


> But the single coil have to be in the color of the morning sky



rainbow color.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah rainbow guitar is a clue of success


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Yeah rainbow guitar is a clue of success


----------



## Apophis (Dec 11, 2007)

So ...
Guitar is ready, we little reshaped upper side to be more comfortable, made wax finish, shielding etc.
We only need to add all parts and connect everything
Few pics before final setup.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks good! Wax finish? Interesting.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Dec 11, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Looks good! Wax finish? Interesting.


 
 
First we wanted to use only oil finish, but guitar will be much darker, so I didn't want to loose that nice look  So we use only a little oil and wax after that.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 11, 2007)

did you wax the back of the neck as well ?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

That thing is beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> did you wax the back of the neck as well ?


 
Yes, all guitar is finished the same way, the feel is incerdible, like raw wood  It has nice big pores, so it feels natural as hell. Wax is only for protection from water, sweet etc.

I post today pics of completly finished guitar with all parts


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Yes, all guitar is finished the same way, the feel is incerdible, like raw wood  It has nice big pores, so it feels natural as hell. Wax is only for protection from water, sweet etc.
> 
> I post today pics of completly finished guitar with all parts



raw wood , I want mine with lubricate.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

No problem 

As I told I post few pics, more tomorrow, we ended late, so the light wasn't good enough


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

The guitar looks really good.
will the video be posted tomorrow also ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

I hope


----------



## yevetz (Dec 12, 2007)

:mastrubating:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Now it's time for your custom Vova


----------



## yevetz (Dec 12, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Now it's time for your custom Vova



500$ left in debt for 2127


----------



## msherman (Dec 13, 2007)

I like it, Sebastian So how much does it weigh?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 13, 2007)

yevetz said:


> 500$ left in debt for 2127



you'll get done with it, and then, you will not has any hasing regretz


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 13, 2007)

oh holy shit i just saw the finished pics. thats amazing!


----------



## halsinden (Dec 13, 2007)

it's just amazing. the colour is so deep.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 13, 2007)

Holy fuck, that is just stunning!


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2007)

that looks gorgeous! the neck is huge! how the hell do you play that?! lol


----------



## Adam (Dec 13, 2007)

VERY nice Is it tuned to C#1-A4?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 13, 2007)

msherman said:


> I like it, Sebastian So how much does it weigh?


 
Almost 7 KG - 15LBS 



Adam said:


> VERY nice Is it tuned to C#1-A4?


 
at first I wanted to tune like that, but first I try to tune it lower 

Next few pics, the last


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it just me being extremely tired or are the frets a little slanted and also;






Is it just shadow or are there a little gap between the fret and the fretboard on the left side, the first 3 frets ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 13, 2007)

only picture


----------



## budda (Dec 15, 2007)

gorgeous!

that thing is a beast though, i want to see a pic of someone playing it.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

Vid?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

Not yet Vova


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Vid?



+2


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 15, 2007)

Man I must have missed this thread somehow!  That thing is awesome man, truly gorgeous! I really dig all the wooden appointments too, superb attention to detail.  Killer stuff.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Not yet Vova


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

I did some short vid for myself as a try, but sound is so bad I can't even hear the notes from the low C  - I used crappy web cam. Rest of the strings is like other guitar, so no miracles at all.
I have to have a nice mic to record this thing or some good camera, because all of you guys are inerested in the sound of that low string, so am I 
I'll do it as soon as I can 



HighGain510 said:


> Man I must have missed this thread somehow!  That thing is awesome man, truly gorgeous! I really dig all the wooden appointments too, superb attention to detail.  Killer stuff.



Thanks, we were doing our best


----------



## Trespass (Dec 15, 2007)

Whoah, thats crazy! Whose it being made for?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

Film yourself, and record the amp with a normal mic or line it to a computer. Then merge the two clips with Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

Trespass said:


> Whoah, thats crazy! Whose it being made for?



For playing ?? 
Read some forum threads here, you won't be so supriced seeing guitars like this


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

Apophis said:


> For playing ??
> Read some forum threads here, you won't be so supriced seeing guitars like this



whose it being made for = who is going to play it.
whats it being made for = what purpose does that thing have. 

Or is my english worse then yours ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

I also thought at first he asking me who is gonna play this guitar, but it was to easy question  I sometimes read without understanding, doesn't matter  btw.. if he read the thread why he asked??

about filming...
I don't have Adobe Premiere  I'll have better cam


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I also thought at first he asking me who is gonna play this guitar, but it was to easy question  I sometimes read without understanding, doesn't matter  btw.. if he read the thread why he asked??
> 
> about filming...
> I don't have Adobe Premiere  I'll have better cam



Best luck. 

(ps: people always jump into the end of threads and ask questions that was answered on the first pages, it's an internetphenomena)


----------



## halsinden (Jan 5, 2008)

Apophis said:


> about filming...
> I don't have Adobe Premiere  I'll have better cam



_(on the back of that amazing carbone 12 string post)_

...i'm still eagerly awaiting a vid for this guitar. dying to hear it.

H


----------

